# Moxie vom Triton GSDCSL Performance Events!



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

While Samba had to endure the not-so-ideal weather outside for the conformation show, Moxie and I were warm and dry in the Purina Events center. 

Saturday we went for our last RN leg and earned a perfect 100 score! (The only perfect score in ALL of the rally classes that day!)
[URL="http://youtu.be/ZMoQV3I21wA"][/URL]

We then waited (a very long time lol) and showed in Novice B for our first CD leg. Camera lady was so awestruck by how well she was doing on the on-lead portions, she forgot to pick up the camera until the Stand for Exam... The judge was new and Moxie is very toy motivated... She thought for sure the judges clipboard was her reward for such an awesome job up to that point lol but here's the video anyway LOL We did provide a bit of entertainment for the onlookers lol





Even with the little bobble lol she still took second place in the class and 1st place among GSDs. She also earned High Scoring GSD in Trial and got a lovely Obedience embroidered bath towel and gorgeous blue and yellow HIT rosette!

Second day, Sunday, we moved up in Rally to Rally Advanced. She did great again and judge complimented us on Moxie's pivots and attitude/performance.. Scored a 99 (highest out of all rally classes again!)






Second CD leg attempt: Once again, almost forgot to video! lol Once again, 2nd in class, 1st in GSDs and HIT GSD with rosette and towel! 194 score and I am pleased as punch for my very green-to-the-ring Moxie girl!





Thank you to the judges and my friends!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome videos! how does one get involved in this? Where do you find out about trials (shows?), etc?


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Well I couldn't get them to work in the time allowed for editing... so trying again..

RN Leg 3
YouTube - Moxie Rally Novice Leg 3 - perfect score 100

CD Leg 1
YouTube - Moxie vom Triton CD - Leg #1

RA Leg 1
YouTube - Moxie vom Triton - Rally Advanced Leg #1 attempt

CD Leg 2
YouTube - Moxie vom Triton - CD Leg #2


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

lol sorry.. couldn't figure out how to embed the videos.

Rerun, I started training and showing years ago. As for finding shows, AKC events page has a search for upcoming shows in your area. I also use Home Page, InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services for most of my information pertaining to possible shows to enter


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I got to see some of the obedience. WTG Jess and Moxie!

Our training buddy with a Golden also earned a second CDX leg and first place in her class.

We had a good weekend for ribbons all around!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I really like Moxie's animation in the heeling and your handling was very smooth. Really nice job! Congratulations on all of your success!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!! Those big numbers are not easy to get in AKC competition! Well Done Moxie!!!!

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those were excellent runs. Congratulations. 

Rerun, it is fun and pretty easy to get involved. Once you go to shows in your area, they send you premium lists from your region. Usually I find out about the shows at training classes or at the dog club meetings. Then you get to know about when and where the shows will be in your area. 

Since money for entrance fees and gasoline are limited right now, I am down to the two shows my club puts on, the Ashtabula/Grand River trial, and the Cleveland Classic. I got a premium list in yesterday's mail for a show in NY, one yesterday for PA. I have shown in PA, but never MI or NY, but I do get them from there.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very good! Congratulations!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:what an awesome job!!!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Thank you all so much! She is a lot of fun.. .never know quite when they prey/lizard brain will kick in lol 
She surprised me with how well she did  We're trying for leg 3/title on Sunday!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! Congrats.


----------

